# sturmy archer 3 speed hub problem



## Long Beach Leo (Jun 30, 2017)

I have a 1950 sturmy archer hub that has a threaded sprocket.  It appears to be installed backwards.  How do I remove it?


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 30, 2017)

Long Beach Leo said:


> I have a 1950 sturmy archer hub that has a threaded sprocket.  It appears to be installed backwards.  How do I remove it?



What about a pic?


----------



## sam (Jul 1, 2017)

You can pull the driver out and hold it in a vise and unscrew the cog. Drop it back in and put the cone nut back on.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 1, 2017)

sam said:


> You can pull the driver out and hold it in a vise and unscrew the cog. Drop it back in and put the cone nut back on.




Yeah, I do it this way too. I use a vise lined with couple little blocks of wood with semi-circular cut outs as pads for the driver (it's very hard and very brittle on the surface). I then take a torch and Kano Kroil to the threaded area, just enough to wick in the Kroil as it cools (don't go too hot). I then take a chain whip and unscrew the cog. 

My success rate is 50-50 at best. Some of them JUST WILL NOT GO. The reason is that the cog screws down tighter as you pedal. If you're someone who pile-drives standing on the pedals up hill, then you'll really, really tighten that cog down (like a freewheel would). The problem is that the cog does not have the keyed center the way the freewheel does. The freewheel tool lets you unscrew the freewheel, but the Sturmey threaded cog has no such thing - just the chain whip.

I've had much, much better success just swapping in a driver with a three-splined set up so I can use a cog of choice. I think the swap to splined happened about 1952 or so.

Have you tracked the chain line? Maybe the cog was on that way for a reason, that the chain line worked out in that spot.


----------

